# Beco Lathe



## amazingroy (Jul 14, 2018)

ANYNE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT A BECO LATHE MADE IN INDIA


----------



## Martin W (Jul 14, 2018)

I know nothing about Beco lathes but a google search shows some pretty heavy units. 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## francist (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah no kidding.

BECO = Batala Engineering Co.  Looks like they were the largest single industrial manufacturer in India up until the 1970's or so. A bunch of political shuffling happened and I think the company folded leaving a big hole in India's industrial base. By the looks of it, they made a lot of stuff from bicycles to heavy engineering pieces.

-frank


----------

